# RYC pics - Trucks Gone Wild 11/16 - 11/18



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't shoot any video this time, alky induced cranial inactivity.......

Mud was *off-the-chain*, best I've ever seen it there, and the new Northwest trails were *awesome*! Here's what I've gather of our group's pics thus far -


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that looks pretty nasty!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

that one pic of the trail looks good


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

speedman said:


> that one pic of the trail looks good


The new trail area is awesome, only bad thing was there were a couple access places where people could get in the middle of it with WAY under equipped bikes, thus whenever one of the group would get stuck people would expect us to start playing wrecker pulling 4-5 bikes out; others getting stuck behind them as you got one out. 

I hate being a d*head about it, but I'm not spending most of my day pulling people out because of their stupidity. - Don't mind helping someone out, but when it's 4-5 bikes in a row and we're trying to go on down the trail it gets old. 

Was funny as we're getting people out that are completely barried and they realized we were in 2wd though, lol.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

WOW looks like great riding conditions, we sure missed out on some mud!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

No more pics


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like you had an awesome time! I know what you mean about having to pull person after person out of places; it has happened to me. You feel like just going around'em and pretending you DONT have a winch.....


----------



## spunkmonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

awsome


----------

